# game.com banner



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Every time the game.com banner appears a file called game.php is downloaded to the users system. This is done repeatedly and is TOTALLY unnaceptable. It is almost enough to stop using this site. Can something be done about it?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

a php file is executed server side, and unless the user has a PHP renderer on his machine, it wont work.

Im not aware of game.com banner at all.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Jae said:


> a php file is executed server side, and unless the user has a PHP renderer on his machine, it wont work.
> 
> Im not aware of game.com banner at all.
> 
> ...


Jae, sorry my mistake in the name... it is match.com not game.com - late night post ;-)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mayur said:


> It is almost enough to stop using this site.


It's enough to make you want to go and set up your own site...... oh i forgot you have already 'did' that! :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > It is almost enough to stop using this site.
> ...


Now now, Kev... I don't think that's called for.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > It is almost enough to stop using this site.
> ...


At least get your grammer correct... Kev 'did', 'done'... but then does your post help with the issue at hand?... NO!. Then again, your post is true to form.

BTW, you obvioulsy have issues with things and people TTQ. You should have raised the topic with me on the phone when I spent about 20 minutes trying to help you sort your wireless hub out a couple of months ago. The chat may have been of some therapeutic help to you. Oh I forget that you wanted something, how could you possibly raise the issue then!

You are not only ungrateful. You remain provocative, disruptive, and incredibly sadly predictable.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mayur,

I don't get anything like this. Do you have any type of protection against pop ups etc setup in your PC?

I have and everything is fine.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mayur said:


> BTW, you obvioulsy have issues with things and people TTQ.


Yep i do. 



Mayur said:


> You should have raised the topic with me on the phone when I spent about 20 minutes trying to help you sort your wireless hub out a couple of months ago. The chat may have been of some therapeutic help to you. Oh I forget that you wanted something, how could you possibly raise the issue then!


Not at all my firend. You and 'other' ex TTQ members hadn't been making comments like you made above, therefore i had nothing against you. I am just find comments like this so ironic.



Mayur said:


> You are not only ungrateful.


Did i not thank you for taking time out to help me? Yes i did, i was VERY gratful and still am for you helping me.



Mayur said:


> You remain provocative, disruptive, and incredibly sadly predictable.


Only to certain people... and i shall continue to be.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, you obvioulsy have issues with things and people TTQ.
> ...


I presume you mean my comment ... "It is almost enough to stop using this site."

Rather than remaining paranoid about yout issues re the TTQ I suggest that you take my comment as it was intended... i.e. soley in the context of the topic of my post... quite simply that the auto download in question is extremely annoying and it is almost enough to make me stop using this site... CLEAR? Good! Phew!



Mayur said:


> You remain provocative, disruptive, and incredibly sadly predictable.





kmpowell said:


> Only to certain people... and i shall continue to be.


I wouldn't expect anything else from you Kevin !
You are still a moderator on this forum right ?... a nice example to set :?

Guess what ONE of the reasons for setting up the TTQ was?

End of the above dialogue.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Meow, meow!! :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

meanwhile, back on topic.... :?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> meanwhile, back on topic.... :?


Quite right.

It seems that something has been done about the horid banner. Thanks Jae. No more nasty auto downloads. Says he touching wood :wink:
So I now feel like continuing to use this forum.


----------

